# The Kodak EC 100



## smithdan (Oct 22, 2017)

From the "what were they thinking" division of Kodak comes this one from I think the late 90's.  With digital on the horizon and the known fact that electronics become more affordable as time goes by,  one wonders, well, "why" comes to mind.  Kodak brags about the ease of use, even the flash fires all the time.  Comes in various packaging according to pictures on the internet....




 

...and curiously, with this particular example - well just say that the gang in upstate N.Y. want to work the Christmas market in Russia,  print up a bunch of appropriately themed boxes sized just so, ask the folks over in India where they make this thing to slide it inside and there you go.



 

I expected a better build than this from Kodak. The camera feels like it is on the verge of breaking.  I shot a half roll (so it wasn't choking on a 36), but film advance became so stiff that I thought I had come to the end only to find out after development that there were 4 frames left.  



 

Design-wise, not bad. everything worked,  light tight and all, just so so flimsy.

Specs say f8 and 1/100 so FP4 and a bright day should do it.  Nice here yesterday but cloudy and starting to snow at the old coal mine ruins I had hoped to photograph.  Light flat but a test drive around what's left of the mine owner's house came up with these.  All full frame (except a small crop on the tree).  Just some light / contrast adjustment and dust spotting.


----------



## compur (Oct 23, 2017)

Well, it's not a Retina but it takes purty pitchers.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 23, 2017)

We sold those at my previous job at ArtTech Camera (out of business). They sold new for $35. Even marked down 1/2 price they did not sell. Why? I'm still looking for an answer for APS........LOL

When ArtTech went out we donated the remaining stock to a elementary school. 

Nice shots.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 23, 2017)

You got some really cool photos. Shows what a good photographer can do with a cheapie plasticky camera.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 23, 2017)

I would really like to find a Retina.  Have to be happy with my 35 RF and a couple of Ponys.

Only thing good about APS was the pocketable size of the cameras and at least it went (mostly) through the industry.  That weird disk thing however ???  Kinda brings a whole new meaning to "Kodak moment".

Thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## compur (Oct 24, 2017)

Lots of Retinas on eBay though many of them probably need some service (shutter cleaning, etc).

Many different models to choose from and most are of good-to-superb build quality with first class lenses. The IIIS is my favorite and every bit as nice as a Leica M2/M3 in my opinion.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 25, 2017)

smithdan said:


> That weird disk thing however ??? Kinda brings a whole new meaning to "Kodak moment".



Ah yes, Disc. Lots of lab memories with that format. I'd like a 20x24 print of No.8 please......no you don't.


----------

